
There's One Thing That Can Slow Apple's iPhone Growth - transburgh
http://www.centernetworks.com/iphone-use-in-cold-weather
======
dyu
This has been brought up before. But if you use gloves of nontrivial thickness
(I am from Montreal), then you pretty much can't use any phone with gloves
anyway.

